# 7d kit lens questions



## user3977 (Feb 8, 2012)

so I'm finally getting a 7d and a few questions. is the hundred or so better for the 18-135 kit vrs the 28-135 kit? the only real new glass i have that i use is the nifty 50 and not sure how well that would perform on the 7d i see everyone saying how much you need good glass on it. also is the 7d good for landscape and portraiture. i plan to use it for a little of everything and know that it will be a huge leap from the xti i am using now.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 8, 2012)

I think you'll do fine with either lens. Go for the 18-135 if you want wider angle.  The 7D is extremely capable for all types of photography. You will not be disappointed. Take the time to learn the Auto focus system thoroughly and you'll love that camera.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, go with the 18-135, that will give you a more workable range. 

As for landscape and portraiture, the 7D will do fine. I myself prefer a full frame camera for portraiture, but the 7D is nothing to scoff at. 

As Eingerson said, Learning the autofocus system is KEY. It's a very powerful system that can accomplish great things. 

Enjoy the camera!


----------



## ducatiman1967 (Feb 8, 2012)

I purchased my 7D just after Christmas and Love it ! ( I call her Rosie ) I also just picked up. Tokina 11-16mm f2.8 after reading many great reviews, it's a great lens for landscape ! P.S. this forum is awesome with great advice and people !


----------



## Ms.Nash (Feb 9, 2012)

What I would do is buy the 7D - body only.  Hang on to your 50 and save the money for better glass.  What'll happen is down the road you'll realize you're addicted to the photo bug - and then you gotta turn around and sell your crappy kit lenses (which no-one wants to buy btw, I know this because I have two for sale) to put towards your better new faster glass.....or not


----------



## user3977 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ms.Nash said:


> What I would do is buy the 7D - body only.  Hang on to your 50 and save the money for better glass.  What'll happen is down the road you'll realize you're addicted to the photo bug - and then you gotta turn around and sell your crappy kit lenses (which no-one wants to buy btw, I know this because I have two for sale) to put towards your better new faster glass.....or not



the only question i have about this is does it have a different lens than the standalone 18-135 that sells for $500  why would you call that a crappy kit lens? it has decent reviews on a couple sites i have seen. getting it as a body / lens combo saves 200 on the lens price.


----------



## Ms.Nash (Feb 9, 2012)

Your probably right. I am just comparing kit lenses to any faster L lens or primes with apertures of 1.2 - 2.8.  I'm just a glass junkie and when you really start to compare let's say an 18-55 to a 24-70 L - angels sing


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 9, 2012)

user3977 said:


> Ms.Nash said:
> 
> 
> > What I would do is buy the 7D - body only.  Hang on to your 50 and save the money for better glass.  What'll happen is down the road you'll realize you're addicted to the photo bug - and then you gotta turn around and sell your crappy kit lenses (which no-one wants to buy btw, I know this because I have two for sale) to put towards your better new faster glass.....or not
> ...



I'd call it a crappy kit lens because it has a small maximum aperture which varies throughout the zoom range, and it distorts heavily at the wide end.  (straight lines bend...)  It also has a traditional geared focus motor, as opposed to the USM motor that's in most Canon lenses.  USM is faster, and much much quieter.

It's designed to be convenient and inexpensive, and whether or not it's right for you depends on your budget and intentions.  (also, it sells for $300 on it's own)

If you're able to spend however much on a 7D, I'd seriously consider better glass, even if it means a lesser body.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 9, 2012)

Be careful though. Once you buy an L lens, you'll hate everything else.


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 9, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Be careful though. Once you buy an L lens, you'll hate everything else.



Unless you try Zeiss...


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 9, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful though. Once you buy an L lens, you'll hate everything else.
> ...



And also then buy a split prism focus screen... Because they won't AF.


----------



## daarksun (Feb 11, 2012)

My 7D came with the 28-135mm. I wish it was a bit wider but I have no problem stitching images; The quality of my 'kit' lens blows me away. It's rating is really well. But the 18-135 is a lens with nice quality too.  

Dispite what you might hear the 7D shoots everything. It's a wonderful all around camera like a poor mans 1D.   Congrats on getting the 7D and which ever kits lens you decide on.


----------



## PaulWilliams (Feb 12, 2012)

I was stuck with this choice a few months ago, I'd say go for the 28-135. The 18-135 is an EFS lens, so it won't work on full frame if you ever decide to upgrade in the future, It will be slightly harder to sell, and also isn't built as well.


----------

